# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  PSW505 Subwoofer very quiet

## Confucius

Just got my psw505 subwoofer and hooked it up to my pioneer vsk-521 receiver, the bass is very quiet and sounds far away. Even at max volume I can barely feel it, from reviews it should be shaking walls and shattering windows at only 30%, anyone have any ideas why it is so quiet? I even boosted the sw +12 db on the receiver, could it be the cable? I am using a LFE rocket fish subwoofer cable, please help!

----------


## Mitron

The subwoofer have a built in amplifier, so you would just need to put it into the right place on the reciever, wich i don't know wich it is but i would guess around AUDIO: dvr/bdr or surr back/front height possibly. It could be if the cables are so thick that it kills the signal, test normal TV cables (you know the red/white/yellow cables, using them in my car system and it works fine :P )

Hope you get it to work!

----------


## Confucius

Bought new monster cables and moved subwoofer around, sounds great now, sense my receiver is doing all the volume stuff I discovered I just have to leave subwoofer volume on max and the receiver will take care of all the adjustments

----------


## Mitron

> Bought new monster cables and moved subwoofer around, sounds great now, sense my receiver is doing all the volume stuff I discovered I just have to leave subwoofer volume on max and the receiver will take care of all the adjustments


Are you sure you really had to buy those cables? Sounds very very odd as it's Low output, sure you'll need some size but those you said in first post should be enough  :Big Grin: 

Cool though that it works for you  :Smile:

----------


## hardtosay

What can you say about KICKER 44CWCD104 10" Woofer? I've read about it at https://themybuy.com/best-10-inch-subwoofers/ and would like to buy.

----------

